# paratrachael node dissection w/ thyroidectomy



## tlivengo (Apr 23, 2012)

Does anyone know what code (if any) to use if the physician performs a paratrachael node dissection at the same time he does a thyroidectomy, cervial approach (60271) ?

My doctor wants to use 38746 but that is for sternal approach not cervical.  And he's already got the incision open from performing 60271.  I can't find a code that would work and am thinking maybe mod 22 for that extra work?

Thanks for any help,
Teresa
CPC


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 23, 2012)

38746 is an add on code to 32440 through 32504 codes.  So that would not work with 60271.


----------



## tlivengo (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm still wondering if anyone knows of a code that can used for paratracheal node dissection when done with a cervical thyroidectomy.


----------



## jackjones62 (May 9, 2012)

Based on the fact that the Dr. is doing a paratracheal node dissection, can I presume the diagnosis is cancer?  if so, I would bill 60252, otherwise, explain the paratracheal node dissection.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------

